# Fishing falling trees



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Need a little advice guys. I fish a quarry that is said to be over 100' deep. It is strictly shore fishing. there are huge drop offs in this place with not much cover except trees that have fallen in through the years. As you can guess the bass hang real tight to these trees. There are monster bass in here and you see them but it is very hard to get them to bite. I was able to catch a 5lb 11oz hog last week on a jig but i went out the other day and saw a group of 2 or 3 bass that were bigger then that. I know one of them had to be atleast 7lbs because i caught a 6 and 1/2 lb early this year it trumped that. I tried what i thought would work but they werent having it. So i guess the question is what do you use when you are sight fishing in fallen trees where your limited on what you can throw that seems to work most times for you. I know if i can figure out a way i can get my personal best at this place so any information would be great!


----------



## skeeter21 (Mar 26, 2010)

When I try to catch monster bass I usually go down to the creek and catch a few creek chubs and throw them in a bucket. Keep them alive on the way to your fishin spot. Hook them from up under the lips thru the nose and cast them to the bass. The bass will hammer them as soon as they see them because the creek chub will try to scurry away and the bass will react to it real quick!


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Thats definatley something i planned on doing, most times i go there after work though and dont have time to go to the creek for chubs. I guess i should have said other then live bait is there a bait that stands out?


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

I would use a weightless senko or a weightless fluke. They should grab it as it slowly falls.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

try the senko...also try pitching a spinner bait to the front of the tree and rolling it through every branch on its way back. as soon as it comes off those branches the bass will pound it.


----------



## skeeter21 (Mar 26, 2010)

Those are two of my favorite baits


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

How do you rig the worm? wacky, texas?


----------



## metzbgsu (Jun 28, 2008)

I usually rig senkos wacky style, but in your case, why not try both?! If the bass is really a 7, he won't short strike a lil worm!


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Ive never wacky rigged a worm before to fish, i know how, just never tried that style of fishing. I tried a texas rigged senko with a 3/8oz head but it paid no mind to it. I just really want to hook into one of these hogs! Ugh its frustrating thinking about it!


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Luns, I'd definitely recommend a wacky rigged senko. It looks like it shouldn't work, but it is BY FAR the most successful sight fishing method for me. Good luck, and take a camera with you.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

Don't use any weight on the senko....it will flutter down slowly and if he sees it he will eat it!


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Just got done trying the senko, tried for about an hour, zero fish. I had alot look but nothing took it. I did not see the hogs like i did the past few times but multiple in the 2-3 lb range. I dont know if its because this front is moving in or what but dang!


----------



## tipul3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Used to fish many quarries up by Marblehead, those bass loved dark colored Texas rigged rubber worms.


----------



## 614-bass (Jul 22, 2008)

make sure when you fish that senko you dont do too much....ive found most of my bites come either on the fall or when leave it sit still. ill give it about 3 little twitches or one steady lift and left it fall. keep a decent bow in your line those fish that were looking at it may have been turned off if u were moving it to much to make it seem unnatural


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

This is the first year ive gotten permission to fish there and it is like no place i have ever fished before, its as clear as gin with crazy drop offs obviously being an old quarry. I think it might come to live bait. Ive always used artifical but i think its going to take live bait at this place to land a sow.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

If it is clear, and deep, drop-shot it!!


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

Luns said:


> Ive never wacky rigged a worm before to fish, i know how, just never tried that style of fishing. I tried a texas rigged senko with a 3/8oz head but it paid no mind to it. I just really want to hook into one of these hogs! Ugh its frustrating thinking about it!



I think the trick to fishing senko worms is to NOT ADD ANY WEIGHT to it. If you do need to add weight it should be added to both ends of the worm (maybe a small brad nail inserted on each end) or 18" or so up line of the worm. This will allow a more natural presentation...just food for thought brother.

Good luck


----------



## BassCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

In gin-clear water, catching big fish is a challenge. Keep your distance, watch that the sun doesn't cast your shadow over the fish, downsize your line and make sure your bait enters the water QUIETLY, even if you have to cast onto a bank and drag the bait into the water. I don't know how your quarry is, but the ones I used to fish sound about identical to what you're dealing with. I had good success slowly swimming a 4" black slider worm on a 1/16 oz. spider head just off the bottom along the ledges. If they wouldn't eat black, try a translucent (watermelon) or transparent (smoke sparkle) slider instead. After you land a few, the rest will be spooked for awhile, just stay quiet and persistent. You'll get 'em! If they eat the slider while your swimming it, just keep reeling and do a soft sweep hookset.

I'd be interested to know when you get one and if my technique worked for you.

Good fishin'


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Like said in post before. I would try a senko wacky style or a fluke sluggo texas rigged. Both weightless. Stay as far away as you can and start with one cast out at the edge of the tree. After that 1 cast start at the bank and work out. Dont make to many cast in a short period of time, move around from tree to tree. I have done good in quarry's doing this. Most of the time I spend more time walking than fishing. If all else fails throw a SWIMBAIT..................


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

I will say i did try a Mattslure bluegil i threw it over a branch on purpose and kind of yo-yo'd it up and down then would stop so it would appear a small bluegil was holding tight to cover, im still hoping that might work sometime.


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

Try a green pumpkin tube with just enough weight to make it drop and smother it in lunker sauce. 

If that doesn't work put a 1/4 piece of Alka Seltzer inside the front of it and a foam earplug in the back to hold it in place.


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Ive heard of Alka Seltzer in baits before but does this really work? I mean i know it will obviously start to bubble but do you guys use it with results?? Sounds crazy but im not against trying anything to get a hawg.


----------



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

I've fished a very similar scenario quite a bit, and it can be crazy frustrating. More like video game fishing... As others have said, I found a huge key to success was downsizing the line. You might be able to go a little heavier with a flourocarbon but what worked for me was 4 lb mono and a free flowing weightless night crawler on a tiny little trout hook. It takes a lot of patience to let it slowly sink to the depths and there's always the issue of little bluegills constantly robbing you. I couldn't get any takers adding weight to the crawler, and not even any interest on any kind of artificial. I would think subtle, natural, translucent colors would be the way to go if you can get them to bite a lure. A friend of mine took a nice one on a live bluegill in this scenario, on heavier line actually, so that may be worth trying as well. It's a catch 22 though when the only way to trick an huge bass into biting is 4 lb test. It can be done with a good drag system and plenty of luck to keep them above the trees. It's another good reason to use super small hooks too, because in the incident of a break off, at least the fish isn't left with his jaws pinned shut. Good luck to ya.


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Luns, 
you mentioned using live bait. Any chance you can catch whatever the small forage is in that quarry, sucker or bluegill, and use that as bait? Also if you get desparate, you could always try the big goldfish. their body shape is perfect for bass to just munch on. I hate using live bait also, but anything legal to catch a fish is not out of question.....


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

I have axcess to a small creek with crawdads, small bluegil, and small 4-8" baby suckers. Im definately thinking that this is what its going to take. I thank you all who have contributed to this thread any more advice is welcome and as soon as i try any more tactics ill be sure to report back as it seems quite a few of us fish these quarries.


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

I call this cheating to catch big bass 101, Lesson 1. catch a bunch of 3-4" bluegill out the quarry with a tiny floating ant fly tied on a spool of 4lb... (fun)
Lesson 2. Treble hook 16" under a float... hook the bluegil through the tail, 8-10lb flouro. line. Lesson 3. Landing the bluegill directly on top of the monsters head..... Lesson 4. Waiting 8-10 secs after the fish devours the blue... setting the hook like KVD... Landing the fish

Game Over.

lol enjoy


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

try pitching a lizard.. even if the bass dont want to eat they might want to KILL one of there predators!


----------



## OZZIEOHIO (Dec 25, 2007)

Have you tried fishing real late at night or early in the morning. Even after dark. Also stay as far away from the tree that you can.


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Have not been able to try the late night/early morning tactic yet, i hope to sometime though and maybe get some topwater action!


----------



## The Saint (Apr 13, 2009)

try throwing a smokin rooster made by strike king on light line the action on this bait is awesome


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Most importantly you're doing the one thing certain to land you a huge bass, keeping at it.
Good on you for sourcing the forum for info and trying different techniques. When you land that porker, know you damn well earned it.
Also, if you're fishing quarries, chances are we're near eachother. Shoot a PM if you'd like with details as to where you live about town. Perhaps we can share some spots.

Good luck!
Rybo


----------

